
How Many Decimals of Pi Do We Really Need? - drgvond
http://www.jpl.nasa.gov/edu/news/2016/3/16/how-many-decimals-of-pi-do-we-really-need/
======
goerz
Of course, the real reason they work with pi to exactly 15 decimal places is
that they're doing numerics, and therefore use a full double precision
constant for pi, i.e., the number of decimal places that can be stored in a 64
bit float

